# Fortune/joke on terminal



## alie (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

Anyone knows how to enable fortune cookie/joke on terminal like this screenshot ?


----------



## mk (Jul 15, 2009)

make your shell to be login shell - tcsh -l for example
or at least i did it like that years a go..


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fortune must exist in /usr/games/ and put this in ~/.login:

```
[ -x /usr/games/fortune ] && /usr/games/fortune freebsd-tips
```

The tips that pop up are a bit different from the screenshot though.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 15, 2009)

The ACSII art is not from fortunes, but probably from a simple wrapper script.


----------



## tangram (Jul 15, 2009)

Judging by the picture it looks like games/cowsay.

Install it and run `% cowsay -f daemon Dameon for President!`. Have a look at /usr/local/share/cows for more...uh.. cows.


----------



## tangram (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok... It definitely is games/cowsay. The cow on the picture is *koala*.


----------



## alie (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, it works ^^


----------

